

NewsHour Report On Startup Accelerators In Valley - kloncks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6Q_44Apgzho

======
thomaskorte
My favorite quote @minute 1:20 by @Scobleizer
<http://youtu.be/6Q_44Apgzho?t=1m20s>

" ... getting in is like winning the lottery, and then once you got in you
have to work your ass off, go without sleep for 9 weeks, working around the
clock ... "

------
monicaemiller
AngelPad was an awesome experience. Thomas, Gokul +Team are amazing mentors,
truly. So female entrepreneurs apply! I'd like the AP Girl's Night to be
sizeable and formidable. Feel free to ask me any questions.

------
robkwok
I'm glad PBS decided to do a report on Startup Accelerators. AngelPad was
immensely helpful for Crittercism.

